# Parts for sale



## ThatGuy16

I'm cleaning out my closet, i have this stuff that I'll never use. So i think the money sounds a bit better.

Everything is still in "like new" condition. 

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF3517.jpg











http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2347.jpg

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/4168463334.jpg


*Motherboard: $100 shipped*, includes all or most accessories (may be missing one or two extra cables) *SOLD at TPU*
*CPU: $65 shipped*, ran 3.3ghz daily. YOUR RESULTS MAY VARY *Pending at TPU*
*Zalman: $40 shipped*, doesn't include fan controller.
*HD3870: $95 Shipped* (may accept trades for the 3870, looking for VF1000s, Q6600... ect.)

I'll ship to the lower 48, payment via non-cc paypal only

My HEAT


----------



## markallen

Would that video card be better than my 8800 GTS ?


----------



## ThatGuy16

New, or old G80?

Its almost on par with the new 512mb G92 cards. But the G92 has it by a little.

And it is much better than the G80 models (320mb, 640mb cards)


----------



## markallen

ThatGuy16 said:


> New, or old G80?
> 
> Its almost on par with the new 512mb G92 cards. But the G92 has it by a little.
> 
> And it is much better than the G80 models (320mb, 640mb cards)



Mine is an older 320 mb version.


----------



## Machin3

Not bad on the pricing.


----------



## ThatGuy16

markallen said:


> Mine is an older 320 mb version.


Then, it would be a pretty big upgrade 


Midnight_fox1 said:


> Not bad on the pricing.



I think its fair. 



EDIT: My carpet/rug looks horrible in those pictures!


----------



## zer0_c00l

good price might take some  of it off your hands


----------



## ThatGuy16

zer0_c00l said:


> good price might take some  of it off your hands



Unless your interested, my prices are fair. I'm taking offers.


----------



## ThatGuy16

5600+ @ $65, come on.. i know that 3870 looks nice too


----------



## markallen

I want it all but I have no money..I do really want the 3870...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Good, now go scrape up the money and buy it!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Bump, i may consider certain trades on the 3870. (looking for VF1000's, Q6600, ect..)


----------



## markallen

ThatGuy16 said:


> Bump, i may consider certain trades on the 3870. (looking for VF1000's, Q6600, ect..)



I just picked up a Q6600.But I can't trade it.You looking for anything else?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Depends, but thats what i mainly have on my mind..


----------



## markallen

ThatGuy16 said:


> Depends, but thats what i mainly have on my mind..



If anything else crosses your mind let me know.


----------



## Vizy

I just picked up a 9700 zalman cpu cooler...bummer.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Vizy93 said:


> I just picked up a 9700 zalman cpu cooler...bummer.



Thats fine, this ones a 9500


----------



## Danda

I have a Radeon x1950. I play CoD4, TF2, WoW, and HL2 (Soon to be BiA:HH and CoD:WaW) Is this an upgrade for my Games? The FPS on this comp is good but I may need a better one =D


----------



## ThatGuy16

That would be a huge improvement. What are the rest of your system specs?


----------



## mac550

ThatGuy16 said:


> EDIT: My carpet/rug looks horrible in those pictures!



lol its just as bad as mine


----------



## ThatGuy16

mac550 said:


> lol its just as bad as mine



Its the camera flash, i swear 

The CPU/mobo is pending at TPU. The mobo may possibly still be for sell.

Alright now, the 3870...@ newegg its $160 shipped without and $135 shipped with MIR! So $100 shipped is a deal!


----------



## Danda

ThatGuy16 said:


> That would be a huge improvement. What are the rest of your system specs?



CPU: 3.4ghz Pentium D 950 with stock cooling 

Ram: 2x 1gb Gskill PC6400 DDR2 

HDD: 160gb seagate 7200rpm sata x2

PSU: 550w Coolmax

Windows Vista home premium 64 bit


----------



## ThatGuy16

It would still be an improvement, though your cpu would hold it back


----------



## Danda

ThatGuy16 said:


> It would still be an improvement, though your cpu would hold it back



What do you mean? The CPU is not good enough?


----------



## chupacabra

Your cpu is a low end one, thus consequence it won't use the full potential of the video card, and you might need to get a new psu along the way, since that coolmax is crap


----------



## ThatGuy16

Motherboard is still for sale.


----------



## Danda

ThatGuy16 said:


> Motherboard is still for sale.



How much is it for Both the Card and the Motherboard?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'll send you a PM


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> EDIT: My carpet/rug looks horrible in those pictures!



 Ewwwww, Yeah!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Ewwwww, Yeah!



haha, atleast its a very large area rug and not capet  (my bedroom is hardwood).

I've never noticed it untill i take pictures..


----------



## ThatGuy16

Motherboard SOLD at TPU

Zalman 9500 and HD3870 still for sale!


----------



## ThatGuy16

3870 $95 shipped!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Bump!


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## Kornowski

Bump


----------



## ThatGuy16

Free bump, FTW 

$95 shipped, is the best on the 3870. Thats a deal! 

I'm about to put it up on ebay, so if anyone is interested, get it while the gettin's good


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Free bump, FTW
> 
> $95 shipped, is the best on the 3870. Thats a deal!
> 
> I'm about to put it up on ebay, so if anyone is interested, get it while the gettin's good



Bump..cause its been 1 minute since last bump..


----------



## ellanky

How much better would that 3870 be than my 8800GS?


----------



## chupacabra

ellanky said:


> How much better would that 3870 be than my 8800GS?



http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=551&card2=547 

Those are only the specs on paper, performance is a lot better, and is a high end card plus the AA isn't limited


----------



## ThatGuy16

I just put the 3870 up on fleabay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180301997798


----------

